# [SOLVED] Windows Desktop Management Crash



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Alright, so i have been receiving random crashes from Windows Desktop Management (or something in close relation) and it is just annoying the heck out of me. It will happen at the most random, and obscure times. I just woke my computer up from sleep (where screen is off, but computer runs. Not standby) and it was there.

However, it will happen other times as well. There have been times that i just am typing and it crashes. Do i need to post the info in the crash report?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Desktop Management Crash*

Hi - 

Have there been any BSODs?

If so --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Be sure that your video drivers are updated.

Check the Action Center out for additional crash details.
START | type *view all* | select "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on any line item for additonal crash details

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows Desktop Management Crash*

Description
Faulting Application Path:	C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	Dwm.exe
Application Version:	6.1.7600.16385
Application Timestamp:	4a5bc541
Fault Module Name:	dxgi.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.16385
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a5bdf2c
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00000000000196f6
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	41a7
Additional Information 2:	41a778f3c1d37108ece379f65c645e00
Additional Information 3:	2252
Additional Information 4:	22523546368e2bdaeeebfded1bf57523


There have been no BSOD's

My drivers are updated, however i have NOT run any driver sweeper (or removed old drivers). I simply install the new ones.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows Desktop Management Crash*

bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Desktop Management Crash*



Blast said:


> Description
> Faulting Application Path:	C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
> 
> Problem signature
> ...



That is most certainly Desktop Window Manager crashing listing the faulting module as dxgi.dll - DirectX - with an exception code = 0xc0000005 = memory access violation.

Often games disable DWM, but the 0xc0000005 exception tells me there was a security issue with DirectX & DWM - "access denied".

Do you have an Internet Security Suite installed, e.g., NIS, N360, KIS, etc...?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows Desktop Management Crash*

I have ESET Nod32


----------

